
Ask HN: Filing bug reports against your life? - WCityMike
I&#x27;ve been trying to think about what metaphor would work best for me for personal improvement and to-do work, and it occurred to me that it might be beneficial to use the &#x27;bug report&#x27; metaphor.<p>I doubt the idea is unique, so am wondering if anyone has already used this stratagem against their own self-improvement work &#x2F; tasklists, and if so, how they implemented it.<p>Thanks in advance for allowing me to pick your brain.
======
caiusdurling
[https://github.com/frabcus/house/issues](https://github.com/frabcus/house/issues)
comes to mind, where someone uses GitHub issues to track defects &
enhancements to their house.

------
qbrass
Just mark all your problems WONTFIX

Claim they're features.

